

Check out my project: reddit comment widget - knarf
http://reddit.commentwidget.com/
Since reddit offers JSON I thought one might put this to use.. After some JS hacking and getting lost in details for quite a while this is the first version I dare making public. Any suggestions?
======
knarf
Since reddit offers JSON I thought one might put this to use.. After some JS
hacking and getting lost in details for quite a while this is the first
version I dare making public. Any suggestions?

